
Get off of GitHub – a programmer's take on recent changes - doctorshady
http://sudophilosophical.com/2016/02/09/get-off-of-github/
======
typeformer
The main difference between GitHub and GitLab is simply that GitLab actually
puts the dev community first by really listening to their needs and taking
quick action on those needs. GitHub may have more VC money but GitLab is
rapidly winning the hearts and minds in this showdown.

